# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  IMPLEMENTACION DE CERTIFICACIONES GLOBAL GAP Y TESCO NATURE

## MVALDIVIEZO

ESTIMADOS: 
SOY UN INGENIERO AGRONOMO CON 3 AÑOS DE EXPERIENCIA COMPROBADA AUDITANDO E IMPLEMENTANDO FUNDOS AGRICOLAS CON LAS NORMAS GLOBAL GAP Y TESCO NATURE EN TODO EL PAÍS. ACTUALMENTE RADICO EN LA CIUDAD DE PIURA PERO TENGO LA ENTERA DISPONIBILIDAD DE VIAJAR Y AYUDARLES A IMPLEMENTAR, CERTIFICAR Y HACERLES SEGUIMIENTO CON ÉXITO A SUS EXPLOTACIONES AGRÍCOLAS EN DICHAS NORMAS. 
ESTARÉ ATENTO A SUS COMENTARIOS. 
SALUDOS  Ing.Marlon Valdiviezo Atiaja
cel: 970941113  rpm: *0357481
rpc: 986674908
e-mail: mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.com Temas similares: Curso de Implementación de Sistemas Frigoríficos para Vinos y Piscos IMPLEMENTACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO:GOTEO, ASPERSION, VIVEROS, RESERVORIOS Artículo: Minag transferirá S/. 40 millones para garantizar implementación de seguro agrario Certificaciones ISO Curso on-line: Desarrollo e implementación de un programa de gestión de alergenos en planta

----------

